

Songs of the IBM - andreiursan
http://www.robweir.com/blog/2011/06/songs-of-the-ibm.html

======
eli
Not quite a secret: IBM's official archive has the 1935 edition as well as
some .WAV files (!) and pictures.
[http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/music/music_room....](http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/music/music_room.html)

And explanatory text:
[http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/music/music_intro...](http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/music/music_intro.html)

------
memset
A favorite of mine is the Sametime song!

<http://www-10.lotus.com/ldd/stwiki.nsf/dx/Sametime_Song>

------
lathamcity
As an IBM intern, nothing has made me happier than reading this.

Now I just wish HN had a downvote button so I could get it off the front page
and make sure I'm the only one on my team who knows about it, haha

~~~
peterjmag
You can downvote once you reach 500 karma. Now get cracking!

~~~
andrewflnr
Only comments. You still can't downvote stories.

~~~
peterjmag
Ah, I didn't know that.

------
ben1040
Here's a little more (well sort of) modern corporate anthem, from Sun.

<http://anthems.zdnet.co.uk/anthems/sun.mp3>

Lyrics here: <http://www.zdnet.com/it-anthems-the-power-of-sun-3002133207/>

~~~
ajtaylor
Huey Lewis rocked! I heard the opening bars and I couldn't help grinning.

------
sytelus
There is a common pattern here: Leaderships like CEOs or presidents set up an
inanimate conceptual objects such as companies or countries to symbolize their
ideals. The primary objective seems to motivate rank and file to work for
these symbols and indirectly for them by having rank and file believe that
they represents those symbols. It's funny how subtly of leadership has common
patterns across small startup to large countries to activists groups.

------
olalonde
This practice is still common in China. If you walk early in the morning you
can often see groups of employees in uniform singing or dancing.

~~~
rodp
I was in Beijing until a few days ago. One morning, I saw some of the hotel's
staff lined up in front of their manager, reciting something in one voice.
Later on, I asked a girl at the reception desk what that was but she couldn't
understand me. Now I know. Thanks :)

------
TinyBig
I worked at a startup purchased by IBM and they had everyone sing a few of
these songs during the first indoc session (year: 2010).

------
utopkara
There goes my favorite trivia question. There are really few people at IBM who
know about this past tradition. Actually, I don't know if there is still an
IBM chorus, perhaps it is still being kept alive.

------
superxor
The docudrama 'The pirates of Silicon Valley' has a small clip with some IBM
employees singing some song. I thought it was a one off thing.

~~~
pirateking
Came here to post the same. Interesting bit of history, to know that it was
actually a thing.

------
achllies
Wow ! These songs remind me of "traditional school songs" that a lot of
universities have.

------
guard-of-terra
Dude, that's pretty f~-d up right here! (c) Stan Marsh

